# Story of a Windwalker



## mmoran5554 (Jun 6, 2005)

here is a story of a campaign that started in November 2003.  I'm still playing it today and I've survived the wrath of 3 different DMs.  i love this character and I hope you like his adventures too.  I've worked so hard with him and I've worked even harder to keep other players alive during the campaign.  it gets emotional, stressful, and out of control sometimes.  but it's beautiful all the way through.  please read and tell me your opinions about the campaign.


----------

